# I no longer have an option in the app to cancel a ride...anyone else have this problem ?



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Can't cancel as of a couple hours ago

currently on hold waiting for a rep

actually they gave me that stupid Uber Platinum garbage late last night, I'm wondering if it has to do with that

some sort of glitch

and I've tried everything to fix it

============

*UPDATE*


just got off phone with rep, Rohita said it's a nationwide issue

she's been getting calls from all over US about it

never ever had a single app issue with Lyft, while Uber has had every single issue ever possible happen with their app


----------



## 62354 (Jun 26, 2016)

Issue happening in Toronto market. Multiple drivers reporting


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

things like this I'm sure they do on purpose just to get their kicks

even with Lyft being a shittier company atleast their app never has issues


----------



## 62354 (Jun 26, 2016)

This better not be a new thing.. this gotta be a glitch. I legit had some guy at airport 4 kids and 1 parents 5 luggage I couldn’t cancel.... had to wait 20 mins for him to cancel


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

How can it be that only 4 drivers worldwide have rang in on this topic? For the record, I find that starting the ride, stopping it, and then saying you picked up the rider leads to a screen declaring the ride was too short to be compensated does an end run around the problem. But, otherwise . . . jeez, what is the other option? Going home. Because you can't even turn your phone off and hope it all goes away when you return to the app.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

It may have come with the new version of the app. Unconfirmed if older versions are working.

To downgrade app, here is the solution:

Disable auto update in play store
Uninstall uber driver.
Find an old APK of the app
Good to go.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> Here is the solution:
> 
> Disable auto update in play store
> Uninstall uber driver.
> ...


the app was fine until today and I havent updated the app so its not the app


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Ok maybe I am mistaken. I have old app.. will see if it works next cancel.



uberdriverfornow said:


> the app was fine until today and I havent updated the app so its not the app


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Ok maybe I am mistaken. I have old app.. will see if it works next cancel.


Keep us posted.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> It may have come with the new version of the app. Unconfirmed if older versions are working.
> 
> To downgrade app, here is the solution:
> 
> ...


I still haven't updated and it hit me too. To cancel any ride just start/stop it and the cancellation options will appear but you and the pax will be able to rate each other.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Wait what?

I noticed all my cancel options were gone on a ride tonight...

So now cancelled rides can be rated?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

raisedoncereal said:


> Wait what?
> 
> I noticed all my cancel options were gone on a ride tonight...
> 
> So now cancelled rides can be rated?


no, only when you start/stop in order to cancel it


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Can you explain?


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

raisedoncereal said:


> Can you explain?


Right now there is a glitch that prevents you from cancelling a ride the normal way. The only way you can cancel the ride at the moment is to start the ride and then immediately end the ride without driving anywhere. This will cause the system to treat the ride as a cancellation instead of a completed trip and you will be prompted to select the reason for cancelling the ride. Unfortunately cancelling a ride after starting it allows both the driver and rider to rate each other.


----------



## LBC5.17 (May 19, 2019)

Similar for me, however, I needed to cancel after I went to pick up spot, sent my usual 'I have arrived' then called when passenger did not arrive. She apologized because she never ordered an Uber. I could not cancel, called a service rep. I am not sure if the rep did something or the passenger as I had asked her to cancel. This should be easier. Am thinking of switching to Lyft. Any comments/advice?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Just turn off the phone, best way to cancel a ride.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Happened to me. Finally I pulled over and started and completed the ride to cancel. I ended up getting $3.75 smh
[


RDWRER said:


> Unfortunately cancelling a ride after starting it allows both the driver and rider to rate each other.


No, if it is a cancel the pax can't rate.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Happened to me. Finally I pulled over and started and completed the ride to cancel. I ended up getting $3.75 smh
> [
> 
> No, if it is a cancel the pax can't rate.


incorrect.....if the ride was started the paxole can and will rate you just as the driver is also asked to rate the paxole. this is a fact. if the ride wasnt started then you cannot be rated.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> incorrect.....if the ride was started the paxole can and will rate you just as the driver is also asked to rate the paxole. this is a fact. if the ride wasnt started then you cannot be rated.


Really? I have started, completed, and then cancelled multiple times and have never been rated.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I was able to cancel a ride today

I waited 5 min for my passenger and got the message to cancel if the rider wasn’t there, but there was no cancel button

I tapped the menu symbol (three horizontal lines next to the customer name) which brought up another screen that asked “is something wrong?” I tapped on the first item in a list “customer no show” and yet another screen came up asking “do you want to cancel”. I chose yes and the ride was cancelled and I got my cancel fee


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> 
> just got off phone with rep, Rohita said it's a nationwide issue
> ...


The technology company strikes again!!


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> incorrect.....if the ride was started the paxole can and will rate you just as the driver is also asked to rate the paxole. this is a fact. if the ride wasnt started then you cannot be rated.


This may be market dependent. I've had to end a ride as a customer in Miami FL because the driver tried scamming it after we left the vehicle and after ending the trip no rating was possible.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> things like this I'm sure they do on purpose just to get their kicks
> 
> even with Lyft being a shittier company atleast their app never has issues


Just like my acceptance rate has been stuck at 69% but hasnt updated since the 11th, where I've accepted every ride since. They really dont want to show me trip duration.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

I had a trip last night that I couldn't cancel. The option was just visibly missing. Switched to Lyft instead and Uber finally showed customer cancel a little over an hour later.

Uber has been having a lot of glitches lately. The one where they flipped pickups and destinations has been my favorite.

My least favorite was when I only recieved tips on my fare breakdowns the other night.

Uber... a technology company...


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

raisedoncereal said:


> Wait what?


Wow, you seriously typed that..


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

RDWRER said:


> Right now there is a glitch that prevents you from cancelling a ride the normal way. The only way you can cancel the ride at the moment is to start the ride and then immediately end the ride without driving anywhere. This will cause the system to treat the ride as a cancellation instead of a completed trip and you will be prompted to select the reason for cancelling the ride. Unfortunately cancelling a ride after starting it allows both the driver and rider to rate each other.


It does not.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Leo. said:


> It does not.


Believe what you want. It prompted me to rate my rider even though i didn't go anywhere, so it's only logical that it also prompted the rider. And considering the rider was immediately refunded seconds after the ride "ended" he was definitely prompted something.

Either way the glitch is over now. I've been able to cancel rides normally since around 5am Pacific Time.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

RDWRER said:


> Either way the glitch is over now. I've been able to cancel rides normally since around 5am Pacific Time.


That's good to know, thanks.



RDWRER said:


> Believe what you want.


For this case it's not about belief. I know what I'm taking about. On the rider app it shows that the trip has started, only that a few seconds later it goes back to the old screen and updates with the picture of a new driver. Try it out with a friend or request yourself. If not, believe what you want.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Leo. said:


> That's good to know, thanks.
> 
> For this case it's not about belief. I know what I'm taking about. On the rider app it shows that the trip has started, only that a few seconds later it goes back to the old screen and updates with the picture of a new driver. Try it out with a friend or request yourself. If not, believe what you want.


Well at a bare minimum it still lets *you *rate the rider. :roflmao:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I had this issue this wk and last. I was able to cancel a ride before it started by clicking on those : or whatever they are. I had to keep trying 4-5 times to bring up the screen to cancel. It’s annoying!


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Happened to me last night. I accepted a ride I really did not want to do which came in before I dropped my previous pax. I pull out of her driveway and am sitting there for a moment trying to figure out which way to turn from her street, thinking ahead to this next ride, when I get a call from him. He says. are you coming? I see you have been sitting there for 2 minutes and not moving. Uh oh. This guy is going to be trouble. I said. Maybe you should find another driver, and he says ok, just cancel the ride. I said Ok and hung up.

Could not find a cancel button. Im like WTF am I missing here? I know I have done this before. Where TF is it? Meanwhile the guy texts me "CANCEL!?!?!" Im trying! but did not respond. He called again and I didnt answer. He TEXTS again. "Cancel! I need to call another Uber." OK OK I'm still trying. Finally he cancels and I get no fee. I am so happy to know I am not completely losing it. Sounds like maybe this is resolved...for now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Can't cancel as of a couple hours ago
> 
> currently on hold waiting for a rep
> 
> ...


" NEW AND IMPROVED "!

" TECHNOLOGY COMANY " !


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

But the app has a new icon. It's not ALL bad news.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

now the uber icon looks like the black dots in google maps their such butt hurt their uber navigation sucks can't handle that


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Just turn off the phone, best way to cancel a ride.


Wait till the passenger cancels


----------

